# Hoffman Boots?



## kissfan113 (Sep 28, 2008)

Anyone have any experience with Hoffman Boots, I just ordered a set of 16 inch corks from them and was wondering what I should expect.


----------



## joesawer (Sep 28, 2008)

If they have replacable caulks, keep your caulk wrench handy when you first start wearing them. They will loosen up as they compress the rubber around the threaded socket. If you walk on them with the caulks loose, the threaded part of the sole will get worn out and never hold a caulk again.


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Oct 9, 2008)

Hoffmans hold up pretty good and there compfy


----------



## SierraLogger (Oct 16, 2008)

*Hoffman Boots/whites*

Hoffman Boots Have A Good Quality To Them. Myself However, I Have My Logging Corks Hand Made By Whites Of Spokane Wa. Because I Spend A Great Deal Of Time In The Trees And As A Timber Cutter For 30 Plus Years, I Like Whites. I Have Them Made At A Height Of 18" To Ensure Proper Fit Of Climbing Gear. Hoffman However Makes A Great Boot.
Go To Their Website, Click On Closeout Sale.
Mike


----------



## 2dogs (Oct 16, 2008)

SierraLogger said:


> Hoffman Boots Have A Good Quality To Them. Myself However, I Have My Logging Corks Hand Made By Whites Of Spokane Wa. Because I Spend A Great Deal Of Time In The Trees And As A Timber Cutter For 30 Plus Years, I Like Whites. I Have Them Made At A Height Of 18" To Ensure Proper Fit Of Climbing Gear. Hoffman However Makes A Great Boot.
> Go To Their Website, Click On Closeout Sale.
> Mike



Where in the Sierras do you live. I cut snags every year off Hwy 4 near Bear Valley.


----------



## SierraLogger (Oct 17, 2008)

*2dogs Live*

Lake Tahoe 2Dogs
[email protected]


----------



## 056 kid (Oct 17, 2008)

joesawer said:


> If they have replacable caulks, keep your caulk wrench handy when you first start wearing them. They will loosen up as they compress the rubber around the threaded socket. If you walk on them with the caulks loose, the threaded part of the sole will get worn out and never hold a caulk again.




You gave me my most valuable info of the month!!

I grabbed my caulkwrench and went to work..

Most of the caulks on the ball and toe where in need of tightening about 3/4 turn.

thanks joesawer!


----------



## slowp (Oct 18, 2008)

Anybody know how to get a stripped, Wesco spike out? The ones that are "exclusive" to Wesco and a socket wrench works on?


----------



## joesawer (Oct 18, 2008)

slowp said:


> Anybody know how to get a stripped, Wesco spike out? The ones that are "exclusive" to Wesco and a socket wrench works on?



Try wedgeing a screw driver under it and prying it out as you turn it. If you get it out and a new one will not tighten down, try gluing it in with a little blue loc tight or shoe goo. Avoid red loc tight or epoxy as it will be very hard to remove in the future.


----------



## hammerlogging (Nov 3, 2008)

*block heel*

If i'm used to a block heel, any reason not to get one in my new calks? My old calks have a lower heel but they're so trashed, not worth rebuilding.


----------



## Jacob J. (Nov 3, 2008)

If you're used to a block heel, then go block heel. Especially if you work mostly steeper ground.

If you're already set with a spring heel, stay spring-heeled.


----------

